# How to decide between a subclass 189 or subclass 190?



## Macred (Dec 27, 2012)

HI experts,

Subclass 189 Skilled Independent (Permanent) Visa (requires State Sponsorship)
This is a point-based visa. This means that one has to complete and get the necessary 60 points under SkillSelect, 

Subclass 190 Visa is meant for intending skilled workers who are nominated by a state or territory. you would need to be to be nominated by an Australian State/Territory Government agency.


Subclass 189 and 190 Visa is meant for intending skilled workers and both require 60 points

190 you need to live and work for *minimum 2 years in the state which your VISA application was sponsored.*for 189 you do not need a Sponsorship but you will miss out of 5 points for the sponsorship when compared to 190

Is there any other Is there any advantages/disadvantages one over the other like time for procressing visa and other, Please Suggest?

Regards,
Mac


----------



## Macred (Dec 27, 2012)

*I have 60 points, Please suggest on IELTS and VISA Type (Subclass 189 or subclass190)*

Please suggest


----------



## bec_w (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi,
The skilled migrant visa is also something that we are looking into for my partner.
However, they both state as a requirement that you must 'have an invitation' to apply.
What does this mean? How do we get an invitation (eg who from?)?
Thanks


----------



## nkinsey (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,

You obtain an 'invitation to apply' by submitting an expression of interest (EOI) through skillselect on the australian immigration website.

You first need to look through the skilled occupation list (SOL) or the consolidation list (CSOL) on there and chose which position you qualify for. Depending with list you appear on depends on which visa yoy can obtain.

Next to your nominated occupation on the list it will tell you which assessing company deals with that position. You send them all your certificates and evidence of work experience etc. They the either give you a positive or negative outcome.

Once you get your positive outcome you can lodge your expression of interest on skillselect. FRom there you can be invited to apply. People are not alway invited to apply and are told to not get your hopes up.

Hope this helps


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

Macred said:


> HI experts,
> 
> Subclass 189 Skilled Independent (Permanent) Visa (requires State Sponsorship)
> This is a point-based visa. This means that one has to complete and get the necessary 60 points under SkillSelect,
> ...


If you are eligible for both (in terms of points), then better go for 189. Under the new system, 189 processing time is also very quick. I was in the same dilemma and I went for 189. 
I had 70 points and I got the invite within a day after submitting my EOI


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Can you also outline the general procedure after you get the invite? I know i need to take the ielts and get my skills assessed before i send in my EOI. But are there any other things i need to get ready before i submite my EOI?

After getting the invite, what are the most important documents we need to get?

Thanks!


----------



## bec_w (Jan 15, 2013)

nkinsey said:


> Hi,
> 
> You obtain an 'invitation to apply' by submitting an expression of interest (EOI) through skillselect on the australian immigration website.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. Thanks for your help!
There seems to be so much information on the immigration website that it all became very confusing but helps to have it broken down like this. Thanks again.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,
Is it correct If I apply for Subclass 190 under VIC, I can't work/live for minimum 2 years for Other states other than VIC?

190 you need to live and work for minimum 2 years in the state which your VISA application was sponsored.for 189 you do not need a Sponsorship but you will miss out of 5 points for the sponsorship when compared to 190


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> Is it correct If I apply for Subclass 190 under VIC, I can't work/live for minimum 2 years for Other states other than VIC?
> 
> 190 you need to live and work for minimum 2 years in the state which your VISA application was sponsored.for 189 you do not need a Sponsorship but you will miss out of 5 points for the sponsorship when compared to 190


That's correct.
But you can work in other states provided you give sufficient proof that you are unable to get jobs in Vic and you have put sufficient efforts in getting a job. If the state is satisfied with your situation it will officially give a go ahead to work in other state and you will not have any issues when you apply for citizenship in future.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Can Apply for both 189 & 190*

Hi Guys,
Can we apply for both 189 & 190? What would be approx cost?

If My friend going for 189- then He will miss 5 points for territory Sponsor & he will not get total of 60 without IELTS. 
He is not sure that ACS will consider his Internship (40-55 Days Internship in IT field with proper docs during his BE (EEE)) & if not then he is just completing 59 months Non-AU experience & 1 year AU experience. Bez of non AU experience less than 5 years he will miss 5 points so total reaching only 55 (Age-30+Degree-15+Non AU expe-5+AU expe-5=55).

then no option & need to go for 190.

Please advise.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

No Bud, you cant apply for both. It has to be only one visa class. If your ACS code is listed in SOL1, you are eligible for 189, not listed and listed in SOL2? then only eligible 190 (SS). 

Regarding SS, yes you need to stay any 2 years in ur home state. However, you can provide them required proofs and request to waive that off. At the end of 5 yrs, before you apply for citizenship, DIAC would ask you about this. Either you show them the approval from state or extend your PR for 5 more years.


----------



## sandeshsangar (Nov 21, 2013)

Really helpful for me in my case... However I would like to know, is IELTS is compulsary to obtain 189 / 190 visa if my points touches 60? Or I can get grace points if I have 55 points in case of 190 visa (State sponsership) 
My current points are 55 & I am loking for 189/190 visa but being new bie not able decide

Your valuable suggestions would of very helpful!


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

sandeshsangar said:


> Really helpful for me in my case... However I would like to know, is IELTS is compulsary to obtain 189 / 190 visa if my points touches 60? Or I can get grace points if I have 55 points in case of 190 visa (State sponsership)
> My current points are 55 & I am loking for 189/190 visa but being new bie not able decide
> 
> Your valuable suggestions would of very helpful!


At least 6 for each band in IELTS or equivalent is compulsory.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

sandeshsangar said:


> My current points are 55 & I am loking for 189/190 visa but being new bie not able decide


Your 55 points are from self assessment? Or you had your education assessed already.

IELTS and education assessment are compulsory. Only those from English speaking countries are exempt from sitting IELTS


----------



## jainmitesh24 (Dec 17, 2014)

Im not sure if im eligible for applying for subclass 189 with 232113 - system administrator as skill which is not present in SOL but present in CSOL. I have already scored 65 points 
Even Victoria is not sponsoring for System Administrator role. Not sure which state to select?
Second option is to select subclass 190 and opt for NSW.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IT seems your occupation *232113 - System Administrator* isn't available under NSW Skilled Occupation Lists as well.


*NSW Skilled Occupation Lists:* *NSW Skilled Occupation List - Skilled Migration - 2015*





jainmitesh24 said:


> Im not sure if im eligible for applying for subclass 189 with 232113 - system administrator as skill which is not present in SOL but present in CSOL. I have already scored 65 points
> Even Victoria is not sponsoring for System Administrator role. Not sure which state to select?
> Second option is to select subclass 190 and opt for NSW.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If the occupation is only on the CSOL, you will need either state or employer sponsorship. Using this link, you can see which states may be sponsoring: https://www.anzscosearch.com/

It looks like only South Australia is sponsoring your occupation (code is 262113) and Special Conditions Apply which means you must have already worked or studied in South Australia or have immediate family living in the state.


----------



## seenasusan (May 25, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted EOI for 189 and 190( NSW) on March end, as I have 60 points excluding IELTS. I cleared my IELTS in the second attempt. Now I have 70 points. Before clearing my IELTS exams, I got invitation for 190 from NSW. Now I'm in a dilemma whether to go ahead with 190 SS or to wait for 189 invite. Also my consultant told that 189 quota is blocked now, and new invitations will be send from July only. My 190 invitation will lapse by June end. I'm a software programmer/analyst. Please suggest whether I should wait for 189 invite and ignore the 190 invitation.

Thanks,
Seena Susan


----------



## jainmitesh24 (Dec 17, 2014)

Go for 190. It doesn't matter which state you go and it doesn't restrict you to go in other state to work as well. 
Don't wait for 189


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would suggest you to go ahead with 190.

Its always better to work with what we have in our hand RATHER than waiting for something we might get in future.


MOREOVER THERE is the overhanging RISK of VISA rule changes by DIBP IF any from July.


IF I were you, I would have applied for 190 VISA immediately.






seenasusan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted EOI for 189 and 190( NSW) on March end, as I have 60 points excluding IELTS. I cleared my IELTS in the second attempt. Now I have 70 points. Before clearing my IELTS exams, I got invitation for 190 from NSW. Now I'm in a dilemma whether to go ahead with 190 SS or to wait for 189 invite. Also my consultant told that 189 quota is blocked now, and new invitations will be send from July only. My 190 invitation will lapse by June end. I'm a software programmer/analyst. Please suggest whether I should wait for 189 invite and ignore the 190 invitation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Farhanm449 (May 11, 2015)

Hi,


I am Farhan and totally new on this forum. i need some help regarding information about PR and ACS assessment under (261312). Below is my detail.

Pakistan.

Age: 31

Education:
Bachelor's in art 2008 - 2010.
2 Year Software Engineering Diploma full time 4 semester 2006 - 2008.
Diploma in IT 6 months 2004.

Work Experience:

1- Work as a Developer Programmer from 2008 to 2011. (Full Time)
2- Work as a Developer Programmer from 2012 to present. (Full Time).
3- Work as a Game Developer from 2011 to 2014. (Part Time)

So my total Full Time Work Experience is 6+ years. And also have 3 Years part time. Now i want experts advice how ACS will assessed my skill and qualification. One more thing my bachelor's degree not relevant with my skill. So should i go with my 2 years software engineering diploma.?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## seenasusan (May 25, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted EOI for 189 and 190( NSW) on March end, as I have 60 points excluding IELTS. I cleared my IELTS in the second attempt. Now I have 70 points. Before clearing my IELTS exams, I got invitation for 190 from NSW. Now I'm in a dilemma whether to go ahead with 190 SS or to wait for 189 invite. Also my consultant told that 189 quota is blocked now, and new invitations will be send from July only. My 190 invitation will lapse by June end. I'm a software programmer/analyst. Please suggest whether I should wait for 189 invite and ignore the 190 invitation.

Thanks,
Seena Susan


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

VenkytoOz said:


> No Bud, you cant apply for both. It has to be only one visa class. If your ACS code is listed in SOL1, you are eligible for 189, not listed and listed in SOL2? then only eligible 190 (SS).
> 
> Regarding SS, yes you need to stay any 2 years in ur home state. However, you can provide them required proofs and request to waive that off. At the end of 5 yrs, before you apply for citizenship, DIAC would ask you about this. Either you show them the approval from state or extend your PR for 5 more years.


Hi mate, wonder do you have document or website that reference your statement about DIAC verification about where you worked in the first 2 years ?


----------

